# 2 deaths in one week in dayton oh



## deere00 (Oct 9, 2010)

http://www.daytondailynews.com/news...gers-of-job-971236.html?cxtype=rss_local-news


----------



## newsawtooth (Oct 10, 2010)

My sincere condolences to friends and family. 

The article did a spectacular job of confusing the issues. What does the BBB know about arboriculture? The Yellow Pages even got their plug in. This is not about marketing. Again, I hope the ISA and TCIA thoroughly investigate these accidents; otherwise our membership fees are for not. What good is a professional organization if it does not make safety and fostering a learning culture its first priority?


----------



## woodguy105 (Oct 12, 2010)

newsawtooth said:


> My sincere condolences to friends and family.
> 
> The article did a spectacular job of confusing the issues. What does the BBB know about arboriculture? The Yellow Pages even got their plug in. This is not about marketing. Again, I hope the ISA and TCIA thoroughly investigate these accidents; otherwise our membership fees are for not. What good is a professional organization if it does not make safety and fostering a learning culture its first priority?


I agree...

The article also proves that journalism...or what was once true journalism is a lost art. I feel bad for the climber and family but It is a ridiculous article IMHO


----------



## treevet (Oct 18, 2010)

That article paints an undeserved negative picture of the victims.

The BBB gives me harrassing phone calls often once a week and sometimes daily leaving the message that "this is so and so from the BBB and we would like to talk to you, call us back".

This leaves the impression that there is some complaint against you and when you call back you get the sales shmeal. 

Prices to join have gone up considerably and for what? I was a member for a while and found it a waste of money. They should be ashamed for their input in this unsympathetic article.

Condolences to the families of both of these men involved in these tragedies.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Oct 19, 2010)

Condolences, that is horrible. 
It kills me how, so many people ASSUME they know what they are talking about. BBB and the phone book? really! Poor journalism.


----------



## TreeAce (Oct 23, 2010)

That article is a joke . What a shame . Nice ad for bbb n yellow pages . I cant say I am registered with every city I ever work in . And what does it even matter?!?!? Two people get killed and thats the best article they can come up with?? SAD


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 23, 2010)

The thing that jumped out at me the most was" The trimming crew told Lupini that Heinzen fell after cutting the limb to which he was secured" What do you make of that?


----------



## TreeAce (Oct 23, 2010)

IDK..hard to say how accurate that quote is . Hard to picture cutting the limb your tied into . His mind must have been some place else . OBV.


----------



## treevet (Oct 23, 2010)

You'd be surprised how often that happens. Little hurry up or tangental thoughts and you are notching and back cutting your t i p.

The tree man that used to have my equipment lot, who never drank but many said he worked too many hours....one day notched and backcut a leader he was tied to and when he tried to react he cut the rope he was tied in with and buried the saw into his chest. They did not know what killed him.

I have notched and started a back cut a few times only to have the gm tell me to stop or realized myself what I was doing. One time I was boomed out 55 feet on my aerial truck and looked down and no outriggers out. I could go on.....41 years in biz.


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 23, 2010)

treevet said:


> You'd be surprised how often that happens. Little hurry up or tangental thoughts and you are notching and back cutting your t i p.
> 
> The tree man that used to have my equipment lot, who never drank but many said he worked too many hours....one day notched and backcut a leader he was tied to and when he tried to react he cut the rope he was tied in with and buried the saw into his chest. They did not know what killed him.
> 
> I have notched and started a back cut a few times only to have the gm tell me to stop or realized myself what I was doing. One time I was boomed out 55 feet on my aerial truck and looked down and no outriggers out. I could go on.....41 years in biz.



Interesting about the out riggers did it feel a little wobbly that time. Do you think it would have tipped if you went to the side more?


----------



## TreeAce (Oct 23, 2010)

OH...I believe it can happen for SURE. I have been freaked out before when back cutting thinkn I didnt pull my line and of course I did but it's almost like I couldnt remember . And I have started up in a bucket with only the passenger side rigger down and started worken that side n went to swing around and....WHOOAAA back back back easy easy....


----------



## treevet (Oct 23, 2010)

TreeAce said:


> OH...I believe it can happen for SURE. I have been freaked out before when back cutting thinkn I didnt pull my line and of course I did but it's almost like I couldnt remember . And I have started up in a bucket with only the passenger side rigger down and started worken that side n went to swing around and....WHOOAAA back back back easy easy....



me too.....I was working sunday in a parking lot of a med center after a long hard week and we could only get in there on Sun. I was right over the turret and went up to look around at the view before doing some cut backs that surely would have put me down like a fly swatter....

tree man's luck


----------



## TreeAce (Oct 23, 2010)

treevet said:


> me too.....I was working sunday in a parking lot of a med center after a long hard week and we could only get in there on Sun. I was right over the turret and went up to look around at the view before doing some cut backs that surely would have put me down like a fly swatter....
> 
> tree man's luck



Amen to that.


----------



## pdqdl (Nov 8, 2010)

I had a tree climber fatality: he cut off his TIP, and got dragged upwards through a crotch above him. Very sad, he was an excellent climber and a real nice guy.

I believe he would never have made that mistake if he had not left his bull rope and climbing line hanging off the fork behind him. He obviously moved them out of the way to facilitate the cut, and just forgot they were still tied on.

Be careful guys, it happens.


----------



## TreeAce (Nov 8, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> I had a tree climber fatality: he cut off his TIP, and got dragged upwards through a crotch above him. Very sad, he was an excellent climber and a real nice guy.
> 
> I believe he would never have made that mistake if he had not left his bull rope and climbing line hanging off the fork behind him. He obviously moved them out of the way to facilitate the cut, and just forgot they were still tied on.
> 
> Be careful guys, it happens.



Wow..that brief description was just enough to picture the whole thing. I can DEFINITELY see how that could happen . Thank you for the post.


----------

